# Bee & Salvia



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

This picture isn't real clear. Thought it was interesting that it is on a Salvia plant. I guess there is a legal drug out there made from this plant. Kids are doing it and getting into trouble.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

careful here...the "drug" is only from salvia divinorium...which you would be unlikely to come across by accident even in the rainforest in which it grows.

deknow


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Very interesting. I just ASSumed.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...remember, "salvia" is just "sage". look through any garden catalog and you will find many varities. salvia divinorium is native to the region the mazatec indians inhabit, and even there it is rare (my recolection is that 3-4 specimines and their clones are known in the west, doubtless there are more).

funny story...a few years ago i was at the local flower show. i recognized one of the semi-local nurseries as one that does have s.divinorum. when i asked if they had it available (out of curiosity), i got one heck of a look from him. the response was that they do have it in their collection, but do not sell it.

without getting too far into the details, it's generally the concentrated extract that gets folks in trouble with this (as the main active ingredient, salvinorin A, is active at about 250 micrograms). for most, it is not a "fun" experience...the best way i've heard it described is "like having tea with the boogieman".

legal, interesting, but not fun.

deknow


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Yea, kids are really learning about legal "botanicals", and as kids are, they will try anything. I get asked about jimsonweed, morning glories, coleus, wild lettuce and of course, salvia all the time. 

From what I hear, one time is enough for most people!

Saliva divinorium may be more available than most people think. I know two local nurseries that sell or have sold it. Maybe that's changed now.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

oh, it's very available (just check 'the ebay'), i just wish they wouldn't sell the concentrated versions...no need for that!

and yes, i think most people who try this only do so once.

deknow


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

There are so many more types of salvia than Salvia divinorium. Salvia officinalis is our culinary sage. There are thousands of varieties, some quite ornamental, some quite useful.


----------

